# Wow that poodle can jump!



## Princess-Lani (Jul 4, 2014)

A few blurry backgrounds but my Lani stays in focus


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

I think it's bounce more than jump!

If she is anything like Jasper (or tpoo) she will remind you of Tigger in the Jungle Book!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

She is so joyful. Makes me smile just to see that little doll leaping on the green.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Looks like a blast. Poodles can fly! Here's mid air Lily clearing a 24" jump with room to spare.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Great thread!! Poodles sure can jump!!! Can't they? Hehehehe 


Apollo and his "ninja move" !! Lou ya better watch out, he is coming after you!!! LOL

Check out their shadows! This is one of my favorites 









This is Lou jumping over me onto the couch!! Indoor exercise on a rainy day!! Chase each other around the coffee table and over momma's lap???!!! LOL 

I think she would be an agility star! 









They are obsessed with their ball!!









8 paws off the ground!!! Poodle-wrestling!  fun fun!









I taught he to pounce toward me before I throw the ball haha!!









I just LOVE to watch them jump around and run run run 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Outwest, these are ABSOLUTELY awesome!!!! Fantastic photos!! Your poodles are just so elegantly athletic and beautiful! 

They Jump jump jump!! And very high I must say! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Lou, check these out.  The boy can jump. Sometimes I worry he is going to land and break a leg!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

He should play basketball LOL  

I was picturing Michael Jordan jumping 7feet up! 

Cause ill Cooper is jumping higher than his whole self!!!!! 

Awesome!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

It is amazing how these guys can jump. All these photos of their poodles jumping are pretty amazing. I wonder if there is a poodle out there named springer!! Lol!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Love these! Princess Lani is sooooo cute with the flying ears :biggrin:

And Lou and Apollo and Outwest's crew... boggling! 

Better get the camera out... :wink:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I LOVE everyone's dogs. I wish I were a better photographer...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Don't you all know they are spring loaded? Lily is the only dog I know that clears jumps of any height by at least 4". Most dogs do as Peeves does, giving himself 1" at best.


----------



## Princess-Lani (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm loving all these pics!! 
Jumping poodle = Instant smile


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

Princess-Lani thank you for starting this thread. I love all the leaping, springing, jumping, capering, vaulting, bouncing poodles! Now I have to find one of Hemi.


----------

